

Automation Obsessed - jp_sc
http://mitchellh.com/automation-obsessed/

======
jds375
I have a very similar story. I had an internship in high school doing bio
research at a university. They basically wanted me to spend my whole summer
counting cells with a digital microscope. I got bored pretty quickly and
decided to write a program to automate the process and count cells for me. It
worked out and the lab loved it. I went on to do a bunch of science fairs,
including ISEF (Intel). It was doing that which really got me interested in
tech and comp sci.

------
jaiball
Thanks for Vagrant! wish I had that years ago.

